# Bigfoot Networks Killer NIC M1



## Frederik S (May 23, 2007)

The Killer NIC by Bigfoot Networks is a network card specifically designed for the needs of gamers. It comes with a 400 MHz RISC processor onboard that handles all network processing functions, giving the games more CPU time to use. In addition to that the processor can run small applications like a Firewall or BitTorrent client independently from the host system.

*Show full review*


----------



## Bret (Jun 18, 2007)

Why did u measure FPS?

And ur ping is 5ms?? My ping never gets below 250ms in any game.. maybe u dont need that thing.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2007)

Bret said:


> Why did u measure FPS?


Mostly because Killer targets this towards gamers. They claim better fps and ping in their advertising.


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2007)

Bret said:


> Why did u measure FPS?
> 
> And ur ping is 5ms?? My ping never gets below 250ms in any game.. maybe u dont need that thing.



As it said in the review, the KillerNIC does all the work for the network instead of the CPU. This frees up CPU usage so that it can be used for the game and not for the network. That extra CPU means he can get more FPS. As for the 5ms ping, he's playing on a local network.

Although the idea of having a "slave Linux computer" do my PC's bidding sounds amazing, I don't think I can justify the price. Then again, there are people out there who will buy Quad-Core Xeons and Quad-SLI 8800 Ultras as soon as they hit the market just so they can play FEAR and HL2 200 FPS higher than their refresh rate.

I've seen the KillerNICs out for a while, but it's interesting to see some benchmarks popping up. I wonder why they opted for a mini-Linux brew and not just some super-dedicated hardware. It seems like that'd be cheaper and more efficient.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder if the difference is noticeable on dual core systems as well. With another core that can handle the networking the Killer NIC could just be an expensive alternative to dual core.


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I wonder if the difference is noticeable on dual core systems as well. With another core that can handle the networking the Killer NIC could just be an expensive alternative to dual core.



Good point. I'd imagine that most games take advantage of Dual-Core machines now-a-days, don't they? I know Valve was looking in to it quite extensively.


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 18, 2007)

Well if you take a look at the other reviews of the KillerNIC on the web there are tests done on dual and quad core systems. With some remarkable results.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 18, 2007)

I read that this card creates a handicap if web browsing.  Did you notice any slow ups when web browsing?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2007)

There is no way this card is worth the price, it is just a high priced packet scheduler.  Any good $15 PCI NIC will give roughly the same results by taking a small load off the CPU.  Either way, the difference isn't noticeable, or at least not worth $220.


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 18, 2007)

I couldn't feel a difference. I have SpeedFox for Firefox installed and all of the page load times with and with out where aboue the same. So there might be small difference, but it ain't something you can "feel" while browsing.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 18, 2007)

Great thanks for the info.  I also read that this network card works best for a mid-low ranger computer.


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2007)

The more the CPU bottlenecks the computer, the better performance you're going to see. That's at least what I assume. That's probably why the maximum frame rate didn't change. The CPU was no longer the bottleneck for that specific scene, but the GPU (or maybe VSync) was. If the CPU can keep up with the GPU and deal with the network at the same time with cycles to spare, offloading to extra hardware is only going to give you even more (useless) spare cycles.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 18, 2007)

It does help, but the negligible difference doesnt justify the $250.00 price tag. Of course, I know a few who have it just so they can frag some asses in CSS and other games ::Shrug:


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah.. That's pretty much it. It's a network card for people who absolutely require the best (and can afford it).

Unless you want it for the heatsync. I heard it lights up. How hard is it to make your own heatsync?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Great thanks for the info.  I also read that this network card works best for a mid-low ranger computer.



But if you have a mid-low range computer, why not spend the $220+ on something more useful, like a better processor?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 18, 2007)

xvi said:


> Yeah.. That's pretty much it. It's a network card for people who absolutely require the best (and can afford it).
> 
> Unless you want it for the heatsync. I heard it lights up. How hard is it to make your own heatsync?



Actually I do see a market for it amongst modders. It's a complete system basically, with an USB disk you could do some fun stuff with it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2007)

but there are cheaper and smaller ways to get a tiny linux system

btw dan, what happened to those thin clients you wanted to send me ?


----------



## POGE (Jun 18, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> There is no way this card is worth the price, it is just a high priced packet scheduler.  Any good $15 PCI NIC will give roughly the same results by taking a small load off the CPU.  Either way, the difference isn't noticeable, or at least not worth $220.



+1. Maximum PC's review said the same thing and gave it a very bad rating.


----------



## JacKz5o (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice but umm..







The lowest ping you can have in CS:S is 5... try playing and testing the Killer NIC over internet gameplay instead of LAN.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 19, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> but there are cheaper and smaller ways to get a tiny linux system
> 
> btw dan, what happened to those thin clients you wanted to send me ?



The hospital I work for is selling about 100 thin clients, might be hard to get them to Germany though.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 19, 2007)

waste of teh monay


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 19, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> There is no way this card is worth the price, it is just a high priced packet scheduler.  Any good $15 PCI NIC will give roughly the same results by taking a small load off the CPU.  Either way, the difference isn't noticeable, or at least not worth $220.



I too would like to see a comparison of a REAL NIC instead of an onboard one.





Bret said:


> Why did u measure FPS?
> 
> And ur ping is 5ms?? My ping never gets below 250ms in any game.. maybe u dont need that thing.



Did you even read the article and understand what it does?


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 19, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Nice but umm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's over the internet! I played on a Danish FFA server. I have 100Mbit/s internet connection.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 19, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> but there are cheaper and smaller ways to get a tiny linux system
> 
> btw dan, what happened to those thin clients you wanted to send me ?



Made a tower of them in my room, I can make a picture of the tower if you want.
I got 9 now, 1 seems defective so far. I'll test them quickly this week and ship you 2-3 this weekend. Whenever I'm near a postal office while it's open. Talk to me on MSN later about it.


----------



## JacKz5o (Jun 19, 2007)

Frederik S said:


> That's over the internet! I played on a Danish FFA server. I have 100Mbit/s internet connection.



Wow lol.

Well like I said, CS:S never goes under 5 so you should have tried playing on a server further away.

Still a great review though.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 19, 2007)

Aint worth 250 bucks to see a 5-10% increase in Games...In that case go grab a better GPU


----------



## JacKz5o (Jun 19, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Aint worth 250 bucks to see a 5-10% increase in Games...In that case go grab a better GPU



Or upgrade your internet connection for a year


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think you should go back and test at the graphical settings you play at Frederik. At 1600x1200+ there is no way possible you are going to get 10-15 % higher fps in todays games.  

I vote you do follow up at settings you or I would actually play at and on servers that average about 100ms minimum with the onboard. Once you find a server like that (prolly in the US) redo  your testing. These numbers mean nothing to me.


----------



## JacKz5o (Jun 19, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> I think you should go back and test at the graphical settings you play at Frederik. At 1600x1200+ there is no way possible you are going to get 10-15 % higher fps in todays games.
> 
> I vote you do follow up at settings you or I would actually play at and on servers that average about 100ms minimum with the onboard. Once you find a server like that (prolly in the US) redo  your testing. These numbers mean nothing to me.



Well it is definitely possible for a 10-15% increase in CS:S because its purely CPU limited, so that might be pretty accurate. Sound cards increase FPS too in most games.

But I do agree with you on the 100ms testing. You can't really test how the card performs if you already get a perfect/almost perfect ping with a 100mbit connection


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 19, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Well it is definitely possible for a 10-15% increase in CS:S because its purely CPU limited, so that might be pretty accurate. Sound cards increase FPS too in most games.
> 
> But I do agree with you on the 100ms testing. You can't really test how the card performs if you already get a perfect/almost perfect ping with a 100mbit connection



That doesn't make sense.

If you add in a network bottleneck you will see that it doesn't make a difference, or less of a difference.

This is about seeing if the card actually provides increases, not if the end user will see an increase.

End user connections will vary enough that its really senseless to do a "real" test like that. Theres too many variables in a connection.

If the card is really /that/ good, it should provide a boost where that card is the bottleneck.

If it doesn't, all other tests will follow suit.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 19, 2007)

Guys bottom line is that this card DOES make a difference but not enough to excuse 250 bucks...If it was 50-60-70 bucks sure why not but 250 bucks ? No wonder the company wont live long


----------



## segomo (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had one of the KillerNIC M1 network cards for a couple of months now, and it had made a big difference to the games that I play. 

The most noticable is WOW. The FPS and PING have stablaised at 48fps and a ping time of around 88 constant, even in cities like SW and IF! before the KillerNIC they would the both fps and ping would have been doubled and even more in IF AH. 

Others include: 
Vanguard is now actually playable! 
LOTRO now has no lag noticable, before if I got anywhere near a player it would jerk around! 
GW saw a marked FPS increase. 

I'ts amazing what a network card can do! I highly recommend one!  

My system: 

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ 
Corsair 2GB DDR2 XMS2-5400C4 TwinX (2x1GB) 
Asrock AM2NF3-VSTA (Socket AM2) AGP DDR2 Motherboard 
NVIDA GeForce 6800 GS 512MB (450/1200) (old but a real contender!) 
KillerNIC M1 400Mhz Network Card 
8mb ADSL connection (running at about 6mb  )


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like an advertisement to me.....
Either way what happens when mobos get only Pciex slots and not PCI ? Throw out the window 250euros and get the newest Killer card ? Dont think so...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2007)

pointless waste of money.and you ^^ we dont want your ads here thx.


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 21, 2007)

It is not an advertisement, it looks to me like he just wants to share what he thinks of the card.  Undoubtedly he found the site when he was looking for reviews.  There is no need to be hostile to new members that want to share their experiences.  That is, after all, one of the main points of these forums.  Please discuss the card instead of scaring away potential new members just because they disagree with your opinion.


----------



## segomo (Sep 21, 2007)

thnx Polaris,  I just wanted to put a positive spin on the product as its had alot of bad press by people who don't know what it can do, it would appear.

Buy it, don't buy it. Thats up to you but if you thought something was good, or bad, wouldn't you want people to hear you opinion?

thnx for the warm welcome btw.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 21, 2007)

Its just "weird" that your first post is to "support" this product.
If you were to find 100 reviews in sites like this you would be so kind to post into every site just to "help" everyone ? It doesnt add up for me but thats my point of view.

And nobody said that the card doesnt help gaming. It just doesnt help that much to support the 180pounds ( 250euros ) price that it has. If it was 100euros i would buy it for sure.


----------



## segomo (Sep 21, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Nice but umm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




btw. as it states on their website its main function is to reduce the strain on the CPU which will help increase FPS and reduce LAG rather than seing a reduced PING time.  Whatever you do to your pc, the quality and speed of the miles or metres of wire between you and the server cannot be affected!


----------



## segomo (Sep 21, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Its just "weird" that your first post is to "support" this product.



??

Sorry I didnt notice I joined the negative slaters forum.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 21, 2007)

segomo said:


> ??
> 
> Sorry I didnt notice I joined the negative slaters forum.




Thats one hell of a way for someone to switch focus to someone else instead of him......
However i think i am entitled to my opinion and it doesnt reflect to the entire forum.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 21, 2007)

these kick ass.  and actually, most servers in css keep you above five for whatever reason.  i have seen a ping of 1 before.  and app mode should be turned on when you leave games so that you can browse at the same speeds.


----------



## segomo (Sep 21, 2007)

... anyway anyone else actually got one? would like to know if anyone else had seen improvements, if any, in games.  It seems to affect MMORPG's more.


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 21, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Its just "weird" that your first post is to "support" this product.
> If you were to find 100 reviews in sites like this you would be so kind to post into every site just to "help" everyone ? It doesnt add up for me but thats my point of view.
> 
> And nobody said that the card doesnt help gaming. It just doesnt help that much to support the 180pounds ( 250euros ) price that it has. If it was 100euros i would buy it for sure.



Who are you to question the way someone finds a forum?  Since this thread cannot be closed as it is discussing a review, and I already given a warning, everyone who does not stay on topic will receive an infraction.  There is a report post button for suspicious posts for a reason, please feel free to use it instead of insulting members.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 21, 2007)

Posting my opinion is called an insult ? I must be living in another Galaxy then......


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 21, 2007)

Obviously your infraction was for insulting a member and inciting argument, not your opinion on the card.  If you have a problem with an infraction send me or another moderator a PM and do not post it in the thread.


----------



## Murasame (Sep 21, 2007)

I was thinking about getting one of these sine I'm an avid wow raider. I hear it really helps in wow, but I haven't been able to find anyone who owns one and raids in wow. Would love to see how it helps for 25man raids or maybe, just battle grounds. The price though is just killing me. This thing cost as much as the HD2900pro is speculated at.


----------



## tater (Sep 22, 2007)

Bret said:


> Why did u measure FPS?
> 
> And ur ping is 5ms?? My ping never gets below 250ms in any game.. maybe u dont need that
> thing.




You dont seem to understand.. The lower the ping the better. 5ms is rather good. 250 is like watching grass grow.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 22, 2007)

whoa, 250 ms?  in css, you wouldn't notice, but i get irritated after 100


----------



## tater (Sep 22, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> whoa, 250 ms?  in css, you wouldn't notice, but i get irritated after 100



no kidding. I run on an american server around 10ms - 60ms (3mbps down, 384kbps up. soon to upgrade to 6mbps down, 512kbps up )


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2007)

It just is not worth the money. Take that money, cram it into your savings for a new computer. If a Killer NIC gives you that much of a performance boost you're in need of a new PC


----------



## tater (Sep 22, 2007)

lol ya...if your willing to spend $250 for 15 fps and be happy...then buy a 8800gts (or upgrade to a gtx) and itll blow your mind


----------



## segomo (Sep 22, 2007)

I upgraded my graphics card from a 9800XT to a 6800GS, in WOW this made a an improvement instantly when walking around large areas.  But there was no change in performance when entering a city or taking part in a large raid. So I upgraded my cpu from a Althon xp to a dual core x2 and this again made improvents to the fps over all but still the lag was apparent in raids and citys.  So by chance i came across the killernic card, it was marked down a little at a show, it said it could help so i got it.  Now no lag AT ALL in raids or city's, even using HS is almost instant now 

if you play wow and raid alot then i recommend it! but it is quite expensive if your not that serious about it.:shadedshu


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 22, 2007)

dont get the m1, get the k1.  the m1 is a 400 mhz core, the k1 is 333.  in theory you could flash on a bios to cover the $100 dollar difference, if you could find a heatsink that fits it.  it just so happens i found one and did that.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 22, 2007)

Still the k1 costs 130pounds.....200euros...It aint a small amount of money.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah, that's true, but if you buy one used you can get it for half that price.  if you want to upgrade your cpu, you need to buy a whole new one.  if you get this, it's like getting a piece of one.  while it may be far too expensive, it is a good card.  like an 8800 ultra.  i'm not buying one, but i won't argue that they kick ass, for an overclocked gtx.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

i agree with the ppl that say it needs to be PCI-e and not PCI but this gives them an unlimited market cause there is NO current PC that does not have PCI  and IMO if you dont have the cash to upgrade or are at the top of your platform $250 is a pretty cheap way to get 15fps vs a $1K or so on a complete overhaul plus it comes with a pretty good game bundle.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 22, 2007)

You only get 15FPS in Online games such as WOW and not in everyday single player games. And you can buy a lot of things with 250-300$ to get you that extra 15fps in General and not only in online games.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> You only get 15FPS in Online games such as WOW and not in everyday single player games. And you can buy a lot of things with 250-300$ to get you that extra 15fps in General and not only in online games.



look at my rig and tell me what i can get for $200-300 w/o a complete rebuild....


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 22, 2007)

XFX 7950GT (240$)

or

AMD ATHLON 3700+ ( used )
+
2GB DDR500 
( Both wont cost above 200$ )

or

XFX 7950GT
+
AMD Athlon 3700+(used)
( Shouldnt cost more than 300$ )


And in all three cases not only it will cost less since you can also sell your old hardware but you will also get far more FPS and in every game not just online ones


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 22, 2007)

i agree with hellasVagabond


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> XFX 7950GT (240$)
> 
> or
> 
> ...



my 7800gs unlocks to 7900GTX no point to get the 7950 that runs almost the same as for the 3700 my 3400 will run just as fast and the ram you got me there not going to be able to top 2X1gb though my sticks run DDR550 just fine


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 22, 2007)

1st of all....7800GS unlocks to an 7900GTX ????? Clocks dont mean a thing cdawall......
2nd your rig says its an AMD Athlon 3000+ and not an 3400+. That you have OCed to 3400+ clocks means nothing since you could also OC the 3700+.
3rd Your mainboard supports 2x1GB sticks so why not ????


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 22, 2007)

you know, the killer nic driver dies out at the same instability as ten hours of memtest, or five hours of orthos cpu stress.  saves time.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> 1st of all....7800GS unlocks to an 7900GTX ????? Clocks dont mean a thing cdawall......
> 2nd your rig says its an AMD Athlon 3000+ and not an 3400+. That you have OCed to 3400+ clocks means nothing since you could also OC the 3700+.
> 3rd Your mainboard supports 2x1GB sticks so why not ????



my 7800gs is a G71-A2 core the very same one that is in the 7900GTX i have been working on doing the unlock and am very close to doing so after that is done a 1.5v vmod is a conductive pen away which will give a 700mhz core clock 45mhz over the stock 7900GTX

the 3400+ will clock just as well as any 3700 for s754

3700+ WR
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=16530
3400+ WR
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=12416

3000+ WR
http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/4638/32765gm.gif

if i was going for a s754 cpu i would get htis
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=100828

with the ram no cash=no new ram and im looking at getting a DFI nf3 250gb mobo from DR.DNA which should allow for better performance that a extra 1gb of ram will anyway

though i could have a 2X1gb by xmas depends on if i talk my dad into upgrading his pentium D 930 system to DDR2 mobo with pci-e and dump his 865 chipset board that he has now


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 22, 2007)

7800 GS 256MB
*Vertex Pipes* 6  
*Pixel Pipes* 16 
*ROP Pipes* 8
*Core Clock* 400 
*Memory Clock* 1.25


7950 GT 256MB ( 512MB at 265$ )
*Vertex Pipes* 8
*Pixel Pipes* 24
*ROP Pipes* 16
*Core Clock* 550
*Memory Clock* 1.4

So you can see that the PIPES of the second are far more than the first. Also the Ram is Double in the second 25$ more version. These two are what counts and not the clocks. Thats the reason why the 8800GTX overtakes my OCed 8800GTS ( even by a bit ) at stock speeds and if OCed the 8800GTX is far faster. So in a few words your 7800GS has no chance in the world to match the 7950GT even with Vmod especially since these 2 are worlds apart when it comes to pipes.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> 7800 GS 256MB
> *Vertex Pipes* 6
> *Pixel Pipes* 16
> *ROP Pipes* 8
> ...



lol you misread my post my card has a G71-A2 core meaning that if i can find the correct bios i can unlock 8pipes/2ROPS giving me the same 24/8 on the 7900GTX and i have checked the bios on the 7900GTX the ram may be clocked higher but the timings are looser 


oh and if you can get a 7950gt or 7900gtx to use 512mb of ram more power to you but most even in games still only use ~200mb @1280X1024 which is my monitors max res


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 22, 2007)

You still see some difference between 256 and 512....As for the BIOS i wouldnt count that you can unlock it...I have yet to see an 7800GS flashed and working as an 7950GT. One attempt i saw online succeded but still in benchmarks nothing changed. From what i remember the extra pipes just werent there.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> You still see some difference between 256 and 512....As for the BIOS i wouldnt count that you can unlock it...I have yet to see an 7800GS flashed and working as an 7950GT. One attempt i saw online succeded but still in benchmarks nothing changed. From what i remember the extra pipes just werent there.



that was with rivatuner and it didnt actually do anything the card has the pipes and they are bios locked thus with a modded bios you can unlock the 7800gs to a 7900GTX


the cards were the pipes just were not there were the 7800GS G70 cards and those you could do nothing with them to et them unlocked cause they were lazer cut i believe


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 22, 2007)

I doubt Nvidia would make a mistake like that however you are free to try and afterwards post your results


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> You still see some difference between 256 and 512....As for the BIOS i wouldnt count that you can unlock it...I have yet to see an 7800GS flashed and working as an 7950GT. One attempt i saw online succeded but still in benchmarks nothing changed. From what i remember the extra pipes just werent there.



I think the difference between 256 and 512 would only really be noticable at higher resolutions, granted the 512 card would have an easier time with higher texture filtering, aa, and such, I don't think the difference at the resolution CDAwall runs would net a very noticable difference. But if it's only a $25 shot for the 512 card over the 256, then it wouldn't hurt, especially if planning on going with a higher res monitor. Granted, it depends on how the rest of the system could cope too and what that card would be capable of in higher resolutions with the current build, and it's own rated performance for current games. I've seen a lot of benches and tested some systems, and I just didn't see a big enough difference if any at resolutions below 16x12 to really justify the extra cost, but it depends on a user's needs, wants and requirements.

I also gotta agree with ya on the 7800GS mods, I've seen some mad OC's, but with a verified SN of pipes unlocked, it seemed they just weren't there. The benchies didn't show much for a difference.

CD, keep us posted, I noticed a very noticable difference in performance when I modded my x850pro from 12pipes to 16 pipes..if you are successful, you will know it!


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 23, 2007)

Good job with the extensive review, I will not be buying the nic as I dont have the budgit for it but its interesting to read about (Same with the ageia cards)


----------



## r4st4m4n (Sep 23, 2007)

segomo said:


> I've had one of the KillerNIC M1 network cards for a couple of months now, and it had made a big difference to the games that I play.
> 
> The most noticable is WOW. The FPS and PING have stablaised at 48fps and a ping time of around 88 constant, even in cities like SW and IF! before the KillerNIC they would the both fps and ping would have been doubled and even more in IF AH.
> 
> ...



Hey segomo,

I find very strange you register on lot of forums only to copy/paste your post saying the killer NIC is awesome. Particularly when you seem to be the only one to praise its qualities 

1) http://forums.xsreviews.co.uk/showpost.php?p=23756&postcount=6
2) http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/22458-42-killer

Looks like some kind of "intelligent" SPAM to me ... If you were employed by BigFoot, it wouldn't surprise me much


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 23, 2007)

Well i am not surprised at all....


----------



## r4st4m4n (Sep 23, 2007)

Just noticed another thing. The website is mentioning (or should I say promoting) is only selling the Killer NIC and 2 other products, that's all ! 

What a HUGE coincidence, isn't it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2007)

the only product that company is selling is the killer nic,seems risky.if it flops the company is shot.


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 23, 2007)

Did I not make it clear before?  Stay on topic or else FINAL WARNING.  We will look into this some more.  Send someone else PMs with your thoughts as I can no longer handle this situation without bias, DO NOT discuss it in this thread.


----------

